# فصائل الدم والغذاء .....



## alhor (29 يناير 2008)

فصائل الدم

والغذاء المناسب لكل منها 



فصيلة الدم A

أنت ستصبح أكثر رشاقة على نظام فصيلة الدم A إذا تعودت على أكل الأطعمة المسموح لك بأكلها و حذف ما هو محظور أكله , فصيلة الدم A عكس الفصيلة O تماماً في نظام الأكل والتمثيل الغذائي للطعام الذي يأكله الأشخاص المنتمون للفصيلة O , فنجد أن أكل اللحوم الحيوانية تسرع من عملية التمثيل الغذائي ويصبح أكثر فعالية , بعكس تأثيرها على الأشخاص المنتمون إلى فصيلةA , حيث أن أكل اللحوم يجعل الشخص من فصيلة A متعب وأقل حركة وطاقة عن ما يأكله من البروتينات النباتية . ففصيلة الدم A تحتفظ بالماء في أجسام أصحابها عندما تبطء عملية التمثيل الغذائي , بينما فصيلة O تحرق جميع اللحوم كالوقود بدون أي أضرار في أجسادها . في حين أن فصيلة الدم A تخزن اللحوم الموجودة في الطعام كدهون في الجسم , لذلك اللحوم الحيوانية تسبب السمنة بالنسبة للأشخاص من فصيلة الدم A , بينما هي غذاء جيد لـ O , و السبب في ذلك هو حموضة المعدة في O , بحيث نجد أن نسبة الحموضة في المعدة عالية جداً عندما يهضم اللحم بسهولة بدون أي مشاكل .
أما في فصيلة A فنسبة الحموضة منخفضة جداً ..

و للتكيف مع هذا النوع يجب الإعتماد على المحاصيل الزراعية ( أي التحول إلى شخص نباتي ) ..

منتجات الألبان : 

تهضم بضعف وبطء شديد مع A لذا فهي مزعجة وسيئة بسبب تفاعلات الأنسولين لأن منتجات الألبان مشبعة بالدهون لذا تسبب أضراراً بالقلب وتسبب مرض السكر والسمنة ..

القمح : 

يعتبر من العناصر المختلطة في A يمكن لهذه الفصيلة أكل القمح ولكن ليس بكثرة لأن كثرته تسبب حموضة في عضلات وأنسجة الجسم وذلك بعكس Oفصيلة الذي ينمو بقوة على الأنسجة الحمضية فالقمح قاعدي لمن له فصيلة O بينما حمضي لمن له فصيلة A . 

وبالإضافة إلى أكل الأطعمة الصحية وقليلة الدهن والخضار والحبوب المتوازنة فإن فصيلة الدم A تحتاج للأكل الخفيف للحصول على الفائدة العامة والتأثيرات الجيدة 

ولذلك سنعطي دليل سريع لأهم وأفضل الأطعمة التي تفيد أو تضر بالجسم . 

فمن الأطعمة التي تساعد على زيادة الوزن : لأصحاب الفصيله A 

اللحوم : 

بطيئة الهضم وتخزن في الجسم كدهون وتزيد سموم الهضم .

مشتقات الألبان : 

تبطيء عملية التمثيل الغذائي ..

الفاصوليا القلوية : 

تتداخل مع إنزيمات الهضم وتبطيء عملية التمثيل الغذائي ..

القمح : 

يوقف ويثبط الأنسولين .

زيت الخضار : 

يساعد على الهضم الجيد ويمنع حفظ الماء في الجسم .

الأطعمة التي تساعد على إنزال الوزن : 

أطعمة الصويا : 

تساعد على الهضم وتمثيل الغذاء بسرعة . 


الخضار :

تساعد على التمثيل الغذائي الصحيح وتسرع من حركة الأمعاء . 

الأناناس : 

يساعد على سرعة حركة الأمعاء . 

للحصول على أفضـل نتائج فصيلة A يجب عليها الإمتناع عن تـناول اللحوم في نظام أكلها ، فمن المفروض أن هذه الفصيلة أشخاصها معرضين للإصابة بأمراض القلب والسكر وسرطان المعدة ، لذا يجب الإمتناع عن المحظورات و أكل كل ما هو مفيد للجسم . 

تكملة الأغذيه الممنوعه والمفيده للفصيله A 

نكمل ما يخص الفصيله A من حيث الأغذيه الممنوعه والمفيده
والمحايده :


المحظورات :

اللحوم الحمراء بصفة عامة - الكبد - القلب – الأرنب – الخنزير – البط – الوز – البقر- الماعز .


المحايد : 

الدجاج – الديك الرومي ( التركي ) – الفروج ( صغار الدجاج ) 


الأسماك :

المفيد منها : السارديـن – السالمون – الماكريل – الكود – السمك الأبيـض – الرد سنابر ( الحمراء ) – القرش – التونة – سمك السيف .


المحظورات من الأسماك :

الكافيار – الجمبري – الضفادع – الكلامب ( CLAMP ) - المحار – الأستاكوزا – السلاحف – الأخطبوط – السمك الأزرق – قط البحر – الأصداف 

يمكن للأشخاص من فصيلة الدم A إستخدام منتجات الألبان ولكن يجب الإمتناع عن الأشياء المصنعة من الحليب الكامل الدسم – وتحدد كمية البيض المستهلك . كما يمكن استخدام حليب الصويا واللبن الرائب والزبادي الكريمة الغير مدهنة و حليب الماعز كبديل جيد للحليب الكامل – جبن الصويا – معظم مشتقات الألبان أو الحليب غير مهضومة جيداً عند الأشخاص من هذه الفصيلة , وذلك لأن هذه الفصيلة تنتج مضادات حيوية للسكر الموجود في الحليب الكامل الدسم مع الفيوكوز FUCOSE يمثل TYPE BANTIGEN أي يمثل بروتين يسمى BANTIGEN وهذه الفصيلة ترفض أي شيء من هذا المركب التي تسبب المناعة الطبيعية لهذه الفصيلة , فالمضادات الحيوية التي تكونها هذه الفصيلة ترفض كل مشتقات الحليب الكامل الدسم ، فإذا كنت تعاني من حساسية من الحليب الكامل الدسم هذا يعني أن إفرازات الصدر تكون كثيرة مما يؤدي إلى مشاكل في الجهاز التنفسي نتيجة إفراز كمية كبيرة من الإفرازات المخاطية التي تضر بالصدر وعادة هذا النوع يفرز أكثر من غيره من فصائل الدم بالنسبة للإفرازات المخاطية .


مشتقات الحليب المفيدة : 

جبن الصويا – وحليب الصويا ..


مشتقات الحليب الغير ضارة ( المحايده ) :

جبن الغنم – حليب الغنم – المازولا – اللبن الزبادي – واللبن المثلج – اللبن الزبادي بالفواكه - جبن الفيتا الغنمي . 


المحظورات : 

الجبن الأمريكي – الجبن الأزرق – الزبدة – زبدة الحليب – جبن الشيدر – الكوتينج – جبن الكريم ( الكاسات ) – الآيس كريم – جبن البارميسان السويسري – الحليب الكامل الدسم 


الزيوت والدهون :

الدهون والزيوت غير مرغوبة لهذه الفصيلة إلا زيت الكتان و زيت الزيتون حيث يمكن استخدام ملعقة يومياً من زيت الزيتون للطبخ أو للسلطة لأنه يساعد على خفض نسبة الكوليسترول .


المفيد جداً : 

زيت الزيتون – زيت الكتان 


المحظورات : 

زيت الذرة – زيت القطن – زيت اللوز – زيت دوار الشمس . 


المكسرات والبذور : 

بما أن هذه الفصيلة مسموح لها بقليل من البروتين الحيواني لذلك فإن البروتينات النباتية الموجودة في المكسرات مفيدة لهذه الفصيلة كبذور دوار الشمس وبذور القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) واللوز البجلي واللوز السوداني مفيد جداً لهذه الفصيلة , يجب أكل اللوز دائماً لأن فيه مواد مضادة للسرطان ( Cancer Fighting Lectin ) . ويجب أكل قشر اللوز إذا كنت تعاني من مشاكل في المرارة , ويجب أكل زبدة اللوز بكمية بسيطة بدلاً من أكل اللوز بأكمله .


المفيد والمسموح : 

اللوز السوداني – زبدة اللوز – بندق – بذر القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) 


المسموح والمحايد : 

زبدة اللوز – الماكاديميا – القعقع ( الجوز ، عين جمل ) اللوز البجلي – زبدة دوار الشمس بذور السمسم – زبدة السمسم ( الطحينة ) .


المحظورات : 

المكسرات البرازيلية – الكاجو – الفستق .


البقول : 

تعمل بقوة عظيمة بالنسبة لفصيلة A , ولكن هناك أنواع ضارة لإحتوائها على الـ Lectin الذي يخفض نسبة الأنسولين في الإنتاج مما يؤدي للسمنة أو مرض السكري . 


المفيد منها : 

الفاصوليا بأنواعها الخضراء والسوداء والحمراء – العدس المحلي والأخضر والأحمر واللوبـيا. 


المحايد والممكن استخدامه بدون ضرر : 

البازلاء الخضراء وأنواع من الفاصوليا 


المحظورات : 

نحاس الفاصوليا – الفاصوليا على شكل الكلى .
الرقاق ( CEREALS ) : 

يستحب استخدام الحبوب الكاملة وليست التي مرت بعملية التصنيع , كما يجب الحذر من إكثار القمح لأنه يساعد على الإفرازات المخاطية في الصدر 


المفيد من الحبوب : 

الحبوب المكونة من الذرة - والشعير - والأرز .


المحظورات :

كريمة القمح وكثرة الأشياء المصنوعة من القمح


الخبز : 

بالنسبة للخبز فإن الناس الذين يعانون من إفرازات مخاطية في الصدر نتيجة لحساسية الصدر يجب الامتناع أو الابتعاد عن القمح الكامل وأخذ دقيق الصويا أو دقيق الرز كبديل لـها.


المفيد والمسموح للاستخدام :

دقيق الصويا – الكيك المصنوع من دقيق الرز – خبز القمح ( النخالة ) .

المحايد : خبز الشعير والذرة .

المحظور : خبز القمح الكامل والخبز البروتيني 


المكرونات : 

للمكرونة اختيارات وافرة وتحتوي على مصادر جيدة للبروتين النباتي ويمكن الحصول على مواد غذائية ضرورية لا يمكن الحصول عليها من اللحوم الحيوانية 

الابتعاد عن الوجبات المثلجة والمكرونة المحضرة من الصلصات أو خليط من الرز مع الخضار الجاهزة , ويحبذ صنع الغذاء في المنزل وعدم استخدام المأكولات الجاهزة .


المفيد والمسموح به : 

دقيق الرز – الباستا – الشعير ودقيقه . 


المحظورات :

الدقيق الأبيض – المكرونة المصنوعة من السبانخ والسميد والدقيق الكامل .


الخضروات :

الخضروات ضرورية لاحتوائها على المعادن والإنزيمات ومواد ضد الأكسدة , وتؤكل نية أو بالبخار ، فمعظم الخضروات مسموحة ولكن هناك بعض المحظورات كالفلفل والباذنجان والطماطم والبطاطس والجزر اليماني 

ومن الخضار المفيدة جداً والتي تمنع أو تحمي الخلايا الغير طبيعية من الانقسام بسبب الأكسدة هو : البروكلي و الثوم و الجزر و القرع والسبانخ واللفت والخضار الحديدية والورقية والبصل الأصفر وكذلك التوفو ( TOFO ) فهو من أفضل الخضار لهذه الفصيلة .


الخضار المفيدة جداً :

الأرضي الشوكي – أوراق البنجر – البروكلي – الجزر – الخضار الورقية – الهدرباء البرية – البصل بأنواعه – السبانخ – الباميا – الخس – اللفت – الفجل – الثوم – البقدونس – القرع 


المحايد والممكن استخدامه :

البنجر – الأفوكادو – القرنبيط – الكرفس – الذرة – الخيار - الخس – الفجل الأحمر ..


المحظورات ( الممنوعات ) :

الكرنب الأحمر والأبيض – الباذنجان الأسود – المشروم ( عش الغراب – الفطر ) - الزيتون الأسود ( اليوناني – الأسباني ) – الفلفل بأنواعه ( الأحمر والأخضر والأصفر ) – البطاطس – والجزر اليماني – الطماطم . 


الفواكه :

يجب أكل الفاكهة يومياً على الأقل ثلاث مرات في اليوم لتعادل الحموضة المتكونة من الحبوب ، فبعض الفواكه تكون ضارة كالبرتقال والبطيخ والخربز والفواكه الاستوائية كالمانجو والبابايا والموز , حيث أن بعضها يكون مفيد كالليمون والعنب والخوخ والتين .


الفواكه المفيدة : 

الخوخ – التوت الأسود والأزرق – الكرز- التين – العنب – الليمون – الأناناس – البرقوق - الزبيب – المشمش


الفواكه المحايدة :

التفاح – البلح الأسود والأحمر الطازج – العنب بأنواعه – الجوافة – الكيوي – الحبحب – الخوخ – الكمثرى – الفراولة , والمربى من الفواكه المقبولة " بدون سكر " , وكذلك الجيلي


المحظورات من الفواكه :

الموز – النارجــين – المانجو – الخربز ( الشمـام ) – الهنـدول – البرتقــال – البابايا – اليوسف أفندي .


العصيرات والسوائل

يجب أخذ كأس من الماء الفاتر كل يوم في الصباح مع نصف ليمونه ( عصير ) للتخلص من الإفرازات المخاطية في الصدر .


العصيرات المفيدة :

عصير المشمش – الجزر – الكرفس – الكرز الأسود – الجريب فروت – الأناناس – البرقوق ( البخارا ) – عصير الليمون المخفف بالماء الفاتر .


العصيرات المحايدة :

عصير التفاح – عصير الكرنب – عصير الخيار – العنب – عصير الخضار . 


المحظورات من العصيرات :

عصير البرتقال – عصير البابايا – عصير الطماطم .


البهارات :

تكون نافعة جداً في تركيبات معينة كالصويا وصلصة الصويا والميسو والتماري والسوسي والدبـس الأسود فهو مصدر جيد للحديد , ويستخدم رماد عشب البحر كمصدر لليـود والمعادن ، كما أن الخل يجب تجنبه لأنه يهيج جدران المعدة , ويمكن استخدام السكر والشكولاته ولكن بكميات بسيطة .

البهارات المفيدة جداً : ( الثوم – الزنجبيل – Miso – Tamari – Soya Sauce - الدبس الأسود .


البهارات المحايدة :

الأجار – جميع الأبازير – الهرد – القرفة – القرنقل – النشا – النعناع – البقدونس – البابريكا – الأوريقانو – الزعتر – العسل – الكمون – كريمة الترتر صوس – شيرة الذرة – الفانيلا – الحمر – السكر الأبيض والبني – الملح – شيرة الرز .

المحظورات : الجيلاتين – الفلفل الأسود والأبيض – جميع أنواع الخل .


التوابل :

المسترد ( الخردل ) يعتبر مفيد لفصيلة دم A , ويمكن إستخدام توابل السلطات الجاهزة على أن تكون قليلة الدهن , ويمكن إستخدام المخللات ولكن بشكل بسيط لأنها تساعد على حدوث سرطان المعدة بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين لديهم نسبة حموضة منخفضة في المعدة .

المفيد من التوابل : الماسترد ( الخردل ) . 

المحايد من التوابل : المخللات بشكل بسيط جدا 

المحظورات : الكاتشب – المايونيز .

الشاي بالأعشاب : يساعد على الحماية من السرطان ويزيد من نسبة حموضة المعدة .


المفيد من الشاي :

الشاي الصيني الأخضر – الزنجبيل – الجنسنج – Rose Hips – الشاي بالورد .

المحايد : الشاي بأوراق النعناع – أوراق الكرز – البقدونس 


المحظورات : 

الشاي الأحمر العادي –شاي الليبتون .

المشروبات الغازية والشاي والقهوة : 

المفيد منها : القهوة – الشاي الأخضر .

المحايد : النبيذ الأبيض .


المحظورات :

البيرة – جميع المشروبات الغازية ( الصودا " البيبسي وخلافه " – الشاي الأسود والعادي ..

ولإتباع هذه التوجيهات يجب أيضاً القيام بالتمرينات الرياضيةكالمشي والسباحة أو الجري للتخلص من السمنة , واليوجا من أفضل التمارين إن إستطعت . 

يتبع​


----------



## alhor (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*




فصيله الدم B 

بينما فصيلة B فيها شبه من فصيلة O في عدة أشياء , ففصيلة B لها القدرة على مقاومة العديد من الأمراض لأن مناعتها عالية حتى عند الإصابة بالمرض فهذه الفصيلة لها القابلية على الشفاء العاجل .

ففي تجربة الكاتب أن فصيلة B أي الأشخاص الذين ينتمون لها عند إتباعهم للإرشادات الصحيحة والأطعمة التي يجب تناولها أو الامتناع عن تناولها تجدهم يعيشون حياة طويلة بسلام وبصحة جيدة بإذن الله .

فهذه الفصيلة تمثل أفضل لحوم الحيوانات وأفضل الخضار من مملكة الخضار ، وأهم عامل في فصيلة B الذي يساعد على زيادة الوزن هو الذرة و القمح و العدس و اللوز و بذور السمسم , حيث أن جميع هذه البذور لها كمية مختلفة من الليستين , مما يؤثر على عملية التمثيل , وتؤدي إلى إختزان الماء في الجسم أو الشعور بالتعب والإرهاق و هبوط في مستوى السكر في الدم ، فلذلك يجب أكل كميات صغيرة من الطعام لكي يبقى مستوى السكر معتدل في الدم .

فالمشكلة في هذه الفصيلة هي ليست متى تأكل و إنما الذي تأكل , فهناك بعض المواد الغذائية تسبب هبوط في مستوى السكر وخاصة للأشخاص المنتمون لهذه الفصيلة , وعند حذف هذه المواد و أكل الأشياء التي يجب عليك تناولها فهذه المشكلة سوف تختفي تماماً 

و سنوضح الأطعمة التي تعمل على زيادة الوزن وكذلك الأطعمة التي تساعد على إنقاص الوزن .


الأطعمة التي تعمل على زيادة الوزن : 

الذرة – العدس – اللوز – بذور السمسم – القمح 0 فكل هذه العناصر تؤدي إلى هبوط في مستوى السكر وعدم التمثيل الغذائي الصحيح للطعام مما يؤدي إلى زيادة في الوزن .


الأطعمة التي تساعد على إنقاص الوزن : 

الخضروات – اللحوم – البيض – مشتقات الحليب قليلة الدسم – الكبد – الشاي 


اللحوم المفيدة لهذه الفصيلة :

لحم الغنم – الأرانب .


اللحوم المحايدة :

لحم البقر – اللحم البقري المفروم – الكبد – الديك الرومي – الحسيل 


اللحوم الممنوعة :

لحم الخنزير – البط – الدجاج – الوز – القلب .


المأكولات البحرية :


المسموح من الأسماك :

سمك المكاديميا – الساردين – سمك القرش – الحبار .


اسماك البحر الممنوعة :

الجمبري ( الربيان ) – الزرنباك – السلاحف – الضفادع – الأخطبوط – الأصداف – الإستاكوزا – أبو مقص ( كابوريا ، قبقب ) 


مشتقات الحليب والبيض :

لا بأس بأكل البيض لأن مادة الليسين في البيض تختلف عنها في الدجاج .


مشتقات الحليب المفيدة :

جبن القريش – جبن الغنم – الموزاريلا – اللبن – جبن الشيدر – جبن الكريم ( الكاسات ) – زبدة الحليب – الحليب الكامل الدسم – الجبن السويسري – جبن البارميزان ..


الممنوعات من مشتقات الحليب :

الجبن الأمريكي – الآيس كريم – الجبن الأزرق .


الدهون والزيوت :

يمكن استخدام زيت الزيتون وزبدة GHEE وتجنب زيت السمسم – زيت دوار الشمس – زيت الذرة .


الزيوت المفيدة :

زيت الزيتون – زيت الكتان – زيت كبد الحوت .


الممنوعات من الزيوت :

زيت الذرة – زيت القطن – زيت اللوز – زيت السمسم – زيت دوار الشمس 


المكسرات والبذور :

لا تناسب المكسرات والبذور هذه الفصيلة B , ولكن هناك أطعمة محايدة منها مثل زبدة اللوز البجلي واللوز البرازيلي والميكاديميا .


الممنوعات : 

الكاجو – اللوز – السمسم ( الطحينة ) – زبدة اللوز السوداني – بذور دوار الشمس – بذور القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) – بذور البابايا 


البقوليات المسموحة :

جميع الفاصوليات والبازلاء 


البقوليات الممنوعة :

العدس – اللوبيا .


الأغذيه المسموحه و الممنوعه و المحايده " الغير ضاره " :


الرقاق ( CEREALS ) : 

الذرة و القمح يثبط من عملية التمثيل الغذائي , مما يعمل على زيادة الوزن , لذا المسموح من الرقاق هو المصنوع من الشعير ودقيق الرز .


الممنوعات :

الحبوب السبعة بالإضافة إلى القمح و الذرة .


الخبز والمعجنات :

تتشابه مع الرقاق في المسموح والممنوع .

الخبز المصنوع من دقيق الرز والشعير مسموح أما الممنوع فهو الخبز المصنوع من الذرة أي دقيق الذرة أو القمح الكامل . 


المكرونات :

المكرونة المصنوعة من دقيق الشعير ودقيق الرز والدقيق الأبيض والسميد والسبانخ وكل أنواع الرز مسموحة .


الممنوعات من المكرونات :

القمح – الكسكسي المغربي .


الخضروات المفيدة :

المسموح منها كثير كالبنجر- البروكلي - الكرنب بأنواعه - الجزر - القرنبيط - الباذنجان - الفلفل الرومي - البقدونس - المشروم ( الفطر ، عش الغراب ) البطاطس - الكرفس – الشبت – الفجل – الباميا – البصل – الخس – الكوسا – البازلاء 


الممنوعات من الخضروات :

الذرة – الأفوكادو – الزيتون – القرع – الطماطم ..


الفواكه :

يجب الامتناع عن بعض الثمار ولكن أغلب الفواكه مسموحة لهذه الفصيلة .


الفواكه المسموحة :

الموز – الكرز – العنب بأنواعه – البابايا – الأناناس – البرقوق بأنواعه – التفاح – الخوخ – التوت – التمر – التين – الجريب فروت – الكيوي – الجوافة – الليمون – المانجو – جميع أنواع الخربز – البطيخ – البرتقال – المشمش – الكمثرى – الزبيب – الفراولة – اليوسف أفندي .


الممنوعات من الفواكه :

الرمان – النارجين 


عصيرات الفواكه والخضار :


العصيرات المفيدة :

عصير الكرنب – العنب – البابايا – الأناناس – التفاح – الخوخ – الجزر – الكرفس – الخيار – البرتقال – الجريب فروت – البرقوق .


العصيرات الممنوعة : 

الطماطم فقط 


البهارات والأبازير :


المفيد من البهارات :

الزنجبيل – الكري – البقدونس – الكزبرة - كريم الترتار – القرنفل – الشيكولاتة – الهرد – الشبت – الثوم – العسل – النعناع – الزعتر – المسترد ( الخردل ) – الدبس – الملح – الفلفل الأحمر – السكر الأبيض والبني – الفانيلا – الخل 


الممنوع من البهارات :

شيرة الذرة – الفلفل الأبيض والأسود – الجيلاتين – القرفة – النشا .


التوابل المسموح بها :

المسترد ( الخردل ) – المايونيز – المربى من الفواكه المسموحة – الجيلي من الفواكه المسموحة – المخللات .


الممنوعات من التوابل : 

الكاتشب فقط 


الشاي بالأعشاب :

الشاي المفيد بالأعشاب مثل الزنجبيل والجنسنج والنعناع وأوراق الورد والكرز .


المشروبات والمرطبات :

تعتبر العصيرات الطبيعية والشاي بالأعشاب والشاي الأخضر من أفضل والأكثر فائدة من المشروبات .


المشروبات المفيدة :

الشاي الأخضر – البيرة – القهوة – الشاي العادي .


الممنوعات من المشروبات :

جميع أنواع الصودا حتى الخاصة بالريجيم


يتبع​


----------



## alhor (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*



فصيـــــــــله الدم O

تعتمد هذه الفصيلة على البروتينات الحيوانية , ونتيجة عملية التمثيل الغذائي تتكون كمية من الأجسام الكيتونية العالية في البول ، ويستخدم الكيتون بدل السكـر لحفظ مستوى السكر ثــابت ، ومعظم اللحـوم المستهلكة في هذه الأيـام تحقن بـالدهـــن والهرمونات والمضادات الحيوية .

و تتميز هذه الفصيلة " O " بأن بعض الأشخاص يفقدون أوزانهم بسرعة بمجرد حذف القمح من نظام غذائهم ، وتعود زيادة الوزن للأشخاص الذين ينتمون لهذه الفصيلة إلى قلة تنظيم وإنتاج الغدة الدرقية لهرمونها وهذه الفصيلة مميزة لـقلة الأيودين فيها ، وقلة إنتاج الغدة الدرقية تؤدي إلى إحتباس الماء في الجسم و زيادة في الوزن و فقدان في وزن العضلات والشعور بالتعب 

وسوف أوضح بعض الأشياء التي تساعد على زيادة أو نقص الوزن على النحو التالي :


الأطعمة التي تعمل على زيادة الوزن : 


القمح : 

يتداخل مع الأنسولين ويبطيء عملية التمثيل الغذائي .


الذرة : 

يتداخل مع الأنسولين ويبطيء عملية التمثيل الغذائي . 


البقول القلوي : 

تفسد وتتلف حرق السعرات الحرارية .


البقول أو الفاصوليا الزرقاء :

 تفسد وتتلف حرق السعرات الحرارية .


العدس :

 يثبط تمثيل المواد الغذائية الصحيحة .


الكرنب و القرنبيط : 

يثبط هرمونات الغدد الدرقية .


المسترد الأخضر : 

يثبط إنتاج هرمونات الغدد الدرقية . 


الأطعمة التي تساعد على إنقاص الوزن : 


الكِلب (KELP ) : 

عشب بحري يحتوي على الأيودين ويساعد على إنتاج هرمونات الغدد الدرقية . 


المأكولات البحرية : 

تحتوي على الأيودين .


ملح الأيودين : 

لإحتوائه على الأيودين .


الكبد : 

مصدر لفيتامين B ويساعد على التمثيل الصحيح 


اللحوم الحمراء : 

تساعد على عملية التمثيل الغذائي الصحيح .


السبانخ والبروكلي :

 تساعد على عملية التمثيل الغذائي الصحيح .

"معدة الأشخاص المنتمون لهذه الفصيلة تتميز بالقدرة على هضم جميع اللحوم الموصوفة دون أي مشاكل " ، و لكن يجب إختيار الخضار و الفواكه المناسبة لكي لا تزيد حموضة المعدة والتي قد تسبب قرحة للمعدة وبالتالي تؤثر على جدار المعدة 


اللحوم المفيدة لهذه الفصيلة :

لحم البقر – لحم الغنم – الحسيل – الكبد – القلب 


اللحوم المحايدة والتي يمكن أكلها دون ضرر :

الدجاج – الديك الرومي – الأرانب.


اللحوم الممنوعة أو المحظورات :

الخنزير – الوز – الأسماك . 


الأسماك والأكلات البحرية :


المفيد منها : 

السمك الأزرق – سمك الكود cod – التراوت – السالمون – الساردين – السمك الحمراء ( Red Snappers ) – سمك الماكريل .


المحايد من دون ضرر :

المحار – الجمبري ( الربيان ) – الحبار- السلاحف – القرش –الأستاكوزا – الأصداف –الضفادع – الزرنباك .


المحظورات والممنوعات من السمك :

الكافيار – الأخطبوط – الأسماك المعلبة والمخللة ( التونة – الأنشوجة ) 


مشتقات الحليب :

لا يفضل إستخدام الحليب الكامل الدسم ولكن يمكن إستخدام حليب الصويا و أجبان الصويا .


المحايد من مشتقات الحليب بدون ضرر :

الزبدة – جبن الموازاريلا – حليب وجبن الصويا – جبن الغنم .


المحظورات والممنوعات :

الجبن الأمريكي – والجبن السويسري – الألبان بأنواعها – جبن الكريم ( الكاسات ) – الجبن الأزرق .. 


الزيــــوت و الدهــــون :


الزيـوت النافعـه والمفيـده :

زيت الزيتون – زيت الكتان .


الزيوت المسموحة أي المحايدة بدون ضرر : 

زيت كبد الحوت - زيت السمسم .


الزيوت الممنوعة : 

زيت الذرة – زيت دوار الشمس – زيت القطن – زيت اللوز 


المكــسرات و البذور :

بذور القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) – الجوز ( القعقع ، عين جمل ) يعتبر من الأنواع المفيدة والنافعة .


المسموح والمحايد :

اللوز البجلي – القعقع ( الجوز ، عين جمل ) – المكاديميا – بذور السمسم – بذور دوار الشمس – زبدة دوار الشمس .


الممنوعات :

الكاجو البرازيلي – الفستق – زبدة اللوز – اللوز .


البقــــــــــول :

الأشخاص المنتمون لهذه الفصيلة لا يستفيدون من البقول جزئياً , ولكن بعض البقول تكون جيدة لجهازهم الهضمي المتميز بشدة الحموضة فهي تعادل هذه الحموضة وتمنع حدوث القرحة.


النافع من البقـول :

الفاصوليا الناشفة بأنواعها – البازلاء ..


الممنوعات من البقـول :

العدس الأخضر و الأحمر و المحلي – مادة النحاس التي تتواجد في ماء النقع للفاصوليا – البقول على شكل الكلى ( الفول ) .


الشعير :

هذه الفصيلة لا تتحمل كل أنواع الشعير ويجب الإمتناع عنها في نظام غذائك ، فهو يعمل على زيادة الوزن ويبطيء عمليات التمثيل الغذائي مما يؤدي إلى السمنة ، كما يجب الإمتناع عن الكويكر ( الشوفان ) و الكورن فليكس والأشياء المصنوعة من الشعير .


الخبز ومشتقاته : 

يعتبر الخبز مشكلة على هذه الفصيلة لإحتوائه على الشعير , فمن الصعب حذف الخبز من النظام الغذائي خاصة في الصباح ، فـالعوامل الجينية لهذه الفصيلة لا تمتثل لإستهلاك هذه الحبوب .

و الخبز المسموح في هذا النظام هو الخبز الضروري المصنع من دقيق الرز والإبتعاد عن الخبز المكون من الشعير أو القمح الكامل و الخبز البروتيني العالي . 


المكرونات و الحبـــوب :

ليس هناك أي من أنواع المكرونات التي تعتبر مفيدة لهذه الفصيلة ولكن سنذكر الأشياء المسموحة و الممنوعة .


المسموح منها :

رز بسمتي – الرز البني – الرز الأبيض – دقيق الرز – القمح بدون نخالة .


الممنوعات منها :

جميع المكرونات المصنوعة من السميد والسبانخ والشعير والدقيق الأبيض والدقيق الكامل . 


الخــــضـــــــــــروات :

بعض الخضار مفيدة جداً لهذه الفصيلة والبعض الآخر مضر , مثلاً الكرنب و القرنبيط و المسترد الأخضر يمكن أن يثبط وظائف الغدة الدرقية والتي تعتبر ضعيفة في هذه الفصيلة , أما الأوراق الخضراء كالسبانخ و الخس و البروكلي غنية بفيتامين K الذي يساعد على تجلط الدم فهو ضروري جداً لهذه الفصيلة لأن هذه الفصيلة تفتقر لعوامل التجلط وتحتاج لهذا الفيتامين , فالكرنب والزيتون والمشروم ( الفطر ) كلها تعمل بحساسية في الدم للأشخاص الذين ينتمون لهذه الفصيلة ، أما البطاطس والباذنجان فيؤثر على العظام والمفاصل , كما أن الذرة تؤثر في إنتاج الأنسولين مما يؤدي إلى مرض السكري أو السمنة فيجب الإمتناع عن الذرة وخاصة إذا كنت تعاني من زيادة في الوزن أو تاريخ عائلي لمرض السكري ، بينما الطماطم جيدة جداً لهذه الفصيلة . 


المفيد من الخضار :

الأرضي الشوكي – الشمندر – البروكلي – الخضار الخضراء – الثوم – الفجل – الخس – البصل بأنواعه – الباميا – البقدونس – الفلفل – القرع – البطاطس الحلوة ( الجزر اليماني ) – السبانخ – الطماطم – البازلاء – الكرفس – الزيتون الأخضر .


الممنوعات منها :

الأفوكادو – الباذنجان – الكرنب – القرنبيط – المشروم ( الفطر ، عش الغراب ) الزيتون الأسود – البطاطس العادية . 


الفــــــــــــــــواكه :

معظم الفواكه ضرورية للجسم لإحتوائها على الألياف والفيتامينات والمعادن ولكن توجد أنواع من الفواكه التي ترغبها ولكن ليست جيدة لصحتك لأنها تزيد من نسبة الحموضة وخاصة الفواكه ذات الألوان القاتمة كالتين والبرقوق , فـيجب معرفة الفاكهة المناسبة لك للإستفادة منها كي تعادل حموضة المعدة وعدم حدوث قرحة ، فمثلاً البرتقال واليوسف أفندي والفراولة يجب إلغائها من نظامك لأنها تحتوي على أحماض عالية وكذلك الجريب فروت .

كما أن النارجين لا يناسب هذه الفصيلة أبداً فهو يحتوي على الكثير من الدهون المشبعة و قليل الفائدة للجسم من المواد الغذائية .


الفواكه المفيدة : 

التفاح – التين الفاتح – البرقوق الأحمر والأخضر – العنب – الجوافة – "معظم الفواكه ما عدا الممنوعات ".


المـــمــــنوعـــات : 

التوت الأسود – النارجين – البرتقال – الخربز – اليوسف أفندي – الفراولة – الهندول .


العصيـــــــرات والسوائــــــــل :

يعتبر عصير الخضار أكثر فائدة لهذه الفصيلة من عصير الفواكه لأنه قاعدي بينما تعمل الفواكه أحياناً محيط حمضي بسبب إحتوائها على السكريات كعصير التفاح بينما عصير الأناناس جيد لهذه الفصيلة .


العصيرات المفيدة لهذه الفصيلة :

الكرز الأسود – الأناناس – البرقوق – الخوخ – العنب – عصير الخضار – عصير الطماطم – الخيار- الجزر .


المــمــنوعات :

عصير البرتقال – عصير التفاح – عصير الكرنب 


البهــــــــــــارات : 

يمكن إستخدام البهارات لأن بعضها يعتبر نافع لإحتوائه على الأيودين كملح الطعام والعشب البحري Kelp والبقدونس يساعد من تخفيف حموضة المعدة و تهيج جدراها .


النــافع والمــفيد من البــهــارات :

الكري – البقدونس – الفلفل – القرنفل – الكمون – الشكولاته – الآجار – الشبت – الثوم – النعناع – السكر – التمر الهندي .


الممنــوعات من البهــارات : 

القرفة – شيرة الذرة – الفلفل الأسود – الفلفل الأبيض – الخل – الفانيلا 


التــــــــوابــــــل :

جميع الأطعمة المخللة تتعب الجهاز الهضمي لهذه الفصيلة مثل الكاتشب والمخللات والطرشي 


شــاي الأعــشــــاب :

الشاي المفيد هو المصنوع من النعناع والزنجبيل والورد والشاي الأخضر ,


أما الممنوع فهو الشاي الأحمر والأسود العادي 


المــــــشروبـــــــات :


المفيد منها :

الشاي الأخضر فقط 


المـــمــنـــوعــــات :

القهوة – الشاي الأسود العادي – أنواع الصودا – مشروبات الريجيم Diet Soda و جميع المشروبات الكحولية

​


----------



## alhor (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*



فصيـــــــــله الدم O

تعتمد هذه الفصيلة على البروتينات الحيوانية , ونتيجة عملية التمثيل الغذائي تتكون كمية من الأجسام الكيتونية العالية في البول ، ويستخدم الكيتون بدل السكـر لحفظ مستوى السكر ثــابت ، ومعظم اللحـوم المستهلكة في هذه الأيـام تحقن بـالدهـــن والهرمونات والمضادات الحيوية .

و تتميز هذه الفصيلة " O " بأن بعض الأشخاص يفقدون أوزانهم بسرعة بمجرد حذف القمح من نظام غذائهم ، وتعود زيادة الوزن للأشخاص الذين ينتمون لهذه الفصيلة إلى قلة تنظيم وإنتاج الغدة الدرقية لهرمونها وهذه الفصيلة مميزة لـقلة الأيودين فيها ، وقلة إنتاج الغدة الدرقية تؤدي إلى إحتباس الماء في الجسم و زيادة في الوزن و فقدان في وزن العضلات والشعور بالتعب 

وسوف أوضح بعض الأشياء التي تساعد على زيادة أو نقص الوزن على النحو التالي :


الأطعمة التي تعمل على زيادة الوزن : 


القمح : 

يتداخل مع الأنسولين ويبطيء عملية التمثيل الغذائي .


الذرة : 

يتداخل مع الأنسولين ويبطيء عملية التمثيل الغذائي . 


البقول القلوي : 

تفسد وتتلف حرق السعرات الحرارية .


البقول أو الفاصوليا الزرقاء :

 تفسد وتتلف حرق السعرات الحرارية .


العدس :

 يثبط تمثيل المواد الغذائية الصحيحة .


الكرنب و القرنبيط : 

يثبط هرمونات الغدد الدرقية .


المسترد الأخضر : 

يثبط إنتاج هرمونات الغدد الدرقية . 


الأطعمة التي تساعد على إنقاص الوزن : 


الكِلب (KELP ) : 

عشب بحري يحتوي على الأيودين ويساعد على إنتاج هرمونات الغدد الدرقية . 


المأكولات البحرية : 

تحتوي على الأيودين .


ملح الأيودين : 

لإحتوائه على الأيودين .


الكبد : 

مصدر لفيتامين B ويساعد على التمثيل الصحيح 


اللحوم الحمراء : 

تساعد على عملية التمثيل الغذائي الصحيح .


السبانخ والبروكلي :

 تساعد على عملية التمثيل الغذائي الصحيح .

"معدة الأشخاص المنتمون لهذه الفصيلة تتميز بالقدرة على هضم جميع اللحوم الموصوفة دون أي مشاكل " ، و لكن يجب إختيار الخضار و الفواكه المناسبة لكي لا تزيد حموضة المعدة والتي قد تسبب قرحة للمعدة وبالتالي تؤثر على جدار المعدة 


اللحوم المفيدة لهذه الفصيلة :

لحم البقر – لحم الغنم – الحسيل – الكبد – القلب 


اللحوم المحايدة والتي يمكن أكلها دون ضرر :

الدجاج – الديك الرومي – الأرانب.


اللحوم الممنوعة أو المحظورات :

الخنزير – الوز – الأسماك . 


الأسماك والأكلات البحرية :


المفيد منها : 

السمك الأزرق – سمك الكود cod – التراوت – السالمون – الساردين – السمك الحمراء ( Red Snappers ) – سمك الماكريل .


المحايد من دون ضرر :

المحار – الجمبري ( الربيان ) – الحبار- السلاحف – القرش –الأستاكوزا – الأصداف –الضفادع – الزرنباك .


المحظورات والممنوعات من السمك :

الكافيار – الأخطبوط – الأسماك المعلبة والمخللة ( التونة – الأنشوجة ) 


مشتقات الحليب :

لا يفضل إستخدام الحليب الكامل الدسم ولكن يمكن إستخدام حليب الصويا و أجبان الصويا .


المحايد من مشتقات الحليب بدون ضرر :

الزبدة – جبن الموازاريلا – حليب وجبن الصويا – جبن الغنم .


المحظورات والممنوعات :

الجبن الأمريكي – والجبن السويسري – الألبان بأنواعها – جبن الكريم ( الكاسات ) – الجبن الأزرق .. 


الزيــــوت و الدهــــون :


الزيـوت النافعـه والمفيـده :

زيت الزيتون – زيت الكتان .


الزيوت المسموحة أي المحايدة بدون ضرر : 

زيت كبد الحوت - زيت السمسم .


الزيوت الممنوعة : 

زيت الذرة – زيت دوار الشمس – زيت القطن – زيت اللوز 


المكــسرات و البذور :

بذور القرع ( الفصفص الدبة ) – الجوز ( القعقع ، عين جمل ) يعتبر من الأنواع المفيدة والنافعة .


المسموح والمحايد :

اللوز البجلي – القعقع ( الجوز ، عين جمل ) – المكاديميا – بذور السمسم – بذور دوار الشمس – زبدة دوار الشمس .


الممنوعات :

الكاجو البرازيلي – الفستق – زبدة اللوز – اللوز .


البقــــــــــول :

الأشخاص المنتمون لهذه الفصيلة لا يستفيدون من البقول جزئياً , ولكن بعض البقول تكون جيدة لجهازهم الهضمي المتميز بشدة الحموضة فهي تعادل هذه الحموضة وتمنع حدوث القرحة.


النافع من البقـول :

الفاصوليا الناشفة بأنواعها – البازلاء ..


الممنوعات من البقـول :

العدس الأخضر و الأحمر و المحلي – مادة النحاس التي تتواجد في ماء النقع للفاصوليا – البقول على شكل الكلى ( الفول ) .


الشعير :

هذه الفصيلة لا تتحمل كل أنواع الشعير ويجب الإمتناع عنها في نظام غذائك ، فهو يعمل على زيادة الوزن ويبطيء عمليات التمثيل الغذائي مما يؤدي إلى السمنة ، كما يجب الإمتناع عن الكويكر ( الشوفان ) و الكورن فليكس والأشياء المصنوعة من الشعير .


الخبز ومشتقاته : 

يعتبر الخبز مشكلة على هذه الفصيلة لإحتوائه على الشعير , فمن الصعب حذف الخبز من النظام الغذائي خاصة في الصباح ، فـالعوامل الجينية لهذه الفصيلة لا تمتثل لإستهلاك هذه الحبوب .

و الخبز المسموح في هذا النظام هو الخبز الضروري المصنع من دقيق الرز والإبتعاد عن الخبز المكون من الشعير أو القمح الكامل و الخبز البروتيني العالي . 


المكرونات و الحبـــوب :

ليس هناك أي من أنواع المكرونات التي تعتبر مفيدة لهذه الفصيلة ولكن سنذكر الأشياء المسموحة و الممنوعة .


المسموح منها :

رز بسمتي – الرز البني – الرز الأبيض – دقيق الرز – القمح بدون نخالة .


الممنوعات منها :

جميع المكرونات المصنوعة من السميد والسبانخ والشعير والدقيق الأبيض والدقيق الكامل . 


الخــــضـــــــــــروات :

بعض الخضار مفيدة جداً لهذه الفصيلة والبعض الآخر مضر , مثلاً الكرنب و القرنبيط و المسترد الأخضر يمكن أن يثبط وظائف الغدة الدرقية والتي تعتبر ضعيفة في هذه الفصيلة , أما الأوراق الخضراء كالسبانخ و الخس و البروكلي غنية بفيتامين K الذي يساعد على تجلط الدم فهو ضروري جداً لهذه الفصيلة لأن هذه الفصيلة تفتقر لعوامل التجلط وتحتاج لهذا الفيتامين , فالكرنب والزيتون والمشروم ( الفطر ) كلها تعمل بحساسية في الدم للأشخاص الذين ينتمون لهذه الفصيلة ، أما البطاطس والباذنجان فيؤثر على العظام والمفاصل , كما أن الذرة تؤثر في إنتاج الأنسولين مما يؤدي إلى مرض السكري أو السمنة فيجب الإمتناع عن الذرة وخاصة إذا كنت تعاني من زيادة في الوزن أو تاريخ عائلي لمرض السكري ، بينما الطماطم جيدة جداً لهذه الفصيلة . 


المفيد من الخضار :

الأرضي الشوكي – الشمندر – البروكلي – الخضار الخضراء – الثوم – الفجل – الخس – البصل بأنواعه – الباميا – البقدونس – الفلفل – القرع – البطاطس الحلوة ( الجزر اليماني ) – السبانخ – الطماطم – البازلاء – الكرفس – الزيتون الأخضر .


الممنوعات منها :

الأفوكادو – الباذنجان – الكرنب – القرنبيط – المشروم ( الفطر ، عش الغراب ) الزيتون الأسود – البطاطس العادية . 


الفــــــــــــــــواكه :

معظم الفواكه ضرورية للجسم لإحتوائها على الألياف والفيتامينات والمعادن ولكن توجد أنواع من الفواكه التي ترغبها ولكن ليست جيدة لصحتك لأنها تزيد من نسبة الحموضة وخاصة الفواكه ذات الألوان القاتمة كالتين والبرقوق , فـيجب معرفة الفاكهة المناسبة لك للإستفادة منها كي تعادل حموضة المعدة وعدم حدوث قرحة ، فمثلاً البرتقال واليوسف أفندي والفراولة يجب إلغائها من نظامك لأنها تحتوي على أحماض عالية وكذلك الجريب فروت .

كما أن النارجين لا يناسب هذه الفصيلة أبداً فهو يحتوي على الكثير من الدهون المشبعة و قليل الفائدة للجسم من المواد الغذائية .


الفواكه المفيدة : 

التفاح – التين الفاتح – البرقوق الأحمر والأخضر – العنب – الجوافة – "معظم الفواكه ما عدا الممنوعات ".


المـــمــــنوعـــات : 

التوت الأسود – النارجين – البرتقال – الخربز – اليوسف أفندي – الفراولة – الهندول .


العصيـــــــرات والسوائــــــــل :

يعتبر عصير الخضار أكثر فائدة لهذه الفصيلة من عصير الفواكه لأنه قاعدي بينما تعمل الفواكه أحياناً محيط حمضي بسبب إحتوائها على السكريات كعصير التفاح بينما عصير الأناناس جيد لهذه الفصيلة .


العصيرات المفيدة لهذه الفصيلة :

الكرز الأسود – الأناناس – البرقوق – الخوخ – العنب – عصير الخضار – عصير الطماطم – الخيار- الجزر .


المــمــنوعات :

عصير البرتقال – عصير التفاح – عصير الكرنب 


البهــــــــــــارات : 

يمكن إستخدام البهارات لأن بعضها يعتبر نافع لإحتوائه على الأيودين كملح الطعام والعشب البحري Kelp والبقدونس يساعد من تخفيف حموضة المعدة و تهيج جدراها .


النــافع والمــفيد من البــهــارات :

الكري – البقدونس – الفلفل – القرنفل – الكمون – الشكولاته – الآجار – الشبت – الثوم – النعناع – السكر – التمر الهندي .


الممنــوعات من البهــارات : 

القرفة – شيرة الذرة – الفلفل الأسود – الفلفل الأبيض – الخل – الفانيلا 


التــــــــوابــــــل :

جميع الأطعمة المخللة تتعب الجهاز الهضمي لهذه الفصيلة مثل الكاتشب والمخللات والطرشي 


شــاي الأعــشــــاب :

الشاي المفيد هو المصنوع من النعناع والزنجبيل والورد والشاي الأخضر ,


أما الممنوع فهو الشاي الأحمر والأسود العادي 


المــــــشروبـــــــات :


المفيد منها :

الشاي الأخضر فقط 


المـــمــنـــوعــــات :

القهوة – الشاي الأسود العادي – أنواع الصودا – مشروبات الريجيم Diet Soda و جميع المشروبات الكحولية

​


----------



## قلم حر (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*

وحشتنا مواضيعك التقيله , و شكلها بترجع مع رجعتك .
أهلا بعودتك ( للمره الخامسه  ) .
يثبت للروعه .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## alhor (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*



قلم حر قال:


> وحشتنا مواضيعك التقيله , و شكلها بترجع مع رجعتك .
> أهلا بعودتك ( للمره الخامسه  ) .
> يثبت للروعه .
> ربنا يبارك حياتك .






]
	


وشكرا علي التثبيت

الرب يباركك

تحياتي​


----------



## nonogirl89 (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*

موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
لكن عندى استفسار واحد بس : هى المحظورات دى ممنوع تناولها بتاتا ...ولا يمكن تناولها لكن بجرعات محددة
لأن فصيلة دمى A وصعب جدا إنى أبقى نباتية ...
شكرا على الموضوع المفييييييييييييييييييييييد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## alhor (31 يناير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*



nonogirl89 قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> لكن عندى استفسار واحد بس : هى المحظورات دى ممنوع تناولها بتاتا ...ولا يمكن تناولها لكن بجرعات محددة
> لأن فصيلة دمى A وصعب جدا إنى أبقى نباتية ...
> شكرا على الموضوع المفييييييييييييييييييييييد
> ربنا يباركك




القليل جدا لايضر 

شكرا علي المرور والمشاركة

الرب يباركك

تحياتي​


----------



## Meriamty (5 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*



موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## alhor (8 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*



Meriamty قال:


> موضوع راائع جداااا
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك
> ...





شكرا علي المشاركة والمرور

الرب يباركك 

تحياتي​


----------



## vetaa (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*

طبعا علشان انا فصيلة (o )

علشان كدة كبيرة شويتين
بس بجد معلومات جميلة خالص
موضوع تحفة وجميل جداااااااااااا

حقيقى
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## alhor (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*



vetaa قال:


> طبعا علشان انا فصيلة (o )
> 
> علشان كدة كبيرة شويتين
> بس بجد معلومات جميلة خالص
> ...




الرب يحفظك

شكرا يا vetaa علي الرد والمشاركة

بجد شكرا خالص

تحياتي​


----------



## twety (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*

مييييييييييييرسى يافندم
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
موضوع راااااااااااااااائع
وفعلا يستاهل التثبييييييييييييييييييييت


----------



## alhor (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*



twety قال:


> مييييييييييييرسى يافندم
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> موضوع راااااااااااااااائع
> وفعلا يستاهل التثبييييييييييييييييييييت





شكرا يا توتي علي المشاركة والمرور الكريم يافندم

وشكرا جزيلا علي رآيك في التثبيت يافندم

الرب يباركك يافندم

تحياتي يافندم​


----------



## قلم حر (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا للموضوع المميز .


----------



## كوكو1971 (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*

اخي alhor
موضوعك مفيد جا كان نفسي اقرا فيه من زمان
مجهود كبير ربنا يباركك


----------



## alhor (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*



قلم حر قال:


> يفك من التثبيت .
> شكرا للموضوع المميز .




شكرا


----------



## Rosetta (3 يونيو 2009)




----------



## alhor (3 يونيو 2009)

*رد: رد على: فصائل الدم والغذاء .....*



كوكو1971 قال:


> اخي alhor
> موضوعك مفيد جا كان نفسي اقرا فيه من زمان
> مجهود كبير ربنا يباركك




اشكرك على مرورك وقرأتك للموضوع 

اتمنى انك تكون استفدت منه

واتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت فى عرضه


----------



## alhor (3 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>




شكرا على المرور والشكر الرقيق


----------

